# How to know your apbt's bloodline, and purity



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

I been lookin over many posts in this section, and I keep seein repeat questions. Is my dog a pit? what bloodline is he? and so forth.

Well young people, the only way you will find this out is to search for a breeder. Do not go to shelters. Do not go to unpapered breeders who know nothing but the money they make off you. Stop lookin for a pup then asking what the pup is. Take your time. 

And in the old days, the only bloodline that mattered was winning. Bloodlines are only names. Today, instead of winning, look for calm and steady temprmnts. If ma or pa dog aint nice, little cute pup wont grow to be nice. Look for proper standards. Big wide chest and head mean nothing. Look at parents. Do they chest go to elbows? Just read a book on proper standard. Judge from there. And avoid so-called new bloodlines. If they is new, they not real.

And last, if you want a big bad dog that looks strong, find another breed. Because small apbts arent all that impressve until they in action. But they will do more than all those big bad dogs out there. And for apbts, the bigger they is, the less they can really do. And buying from good breeder is only way to help save the breed. More street breeders, more pronlems come. And if you buy from good breeder, you will never regret. You will never settle for less after you have a true apbt as a pet.

So before you buy, remember you want to get what you pay for. Feeling sorry for a pup gives no garentees. But if you want real garentee, buy a real apbt. Because if you dont, you never know what you buy. Too many bad ones out there. Dont add another one. Get what you want and what you pay for. Then you always know what you got.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Another thing for you young folks or people new to this breed. don't buy a pup off of a breeder who only been at it for a few years. Let people who know the breed do this. When you new to it, it easy for you to be fooled by mere talk. You don't know what to look for.

Instead, you young folks or those new to breed should go to breeder who has proven the quality of his dogs. look for over 10 years breeding at least. This way, you have better chance at gettn good dog, and honesty of breeding program. And don't be surpise if you meet a breeder who will test you. That is, a good breeder always picks where his pups go, and don't sell to just anyone. It's the peddlers that do that. And a good breeder always will give a garentee against health pronlems, and tempermnt. And the pups will already be ready for registration in your name, and will be no hassle at all. Avoid any and all unregistred pups.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

2 great posts.Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

See I am more inclined to go to a rescue to save a pup than spend tons of money on a dog just for a piece of paper, lol. I still love my pup the same if he was papered or not. Personally, I could care less if he has one. I think a lot of people ask because they are mislead and are curious as to what their pup might be. At least that's what it seems when I read people asking for help deciding what their dog is...


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

while its nice to save a life from a shelter , you really have no clue , in many cases , what the breeding of the dog is like .. will it have health problems , do bad temperments run in them? Personally , i wouldnt get a dog from the shelter due to these facts . Id much rather get a quality dog from someone that know wth they are doin.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> while its nice to save a life from a shelter , you really have no clue , in many cases , what the breeding of the dog is like .. will it have health problems , do bad temperments run in them? Personally , i wouldnt get a dog from the shelter due to these facts . Id much rather get a quality dog from someone that know wth they are doin.


very true but I feel the good outweighs the bad. I don't do WP, agility or show my dogs, so of course if you do I can see the need. Just meaning in regards to pets. Temperament is typically shown by 2-3 years so if you rescue a dog you can usually know what your getting by that age even if you don't know the history.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I vote sticky for this thread. It should be required reading for all new members. Not that I'm against rescuing because there is a lot to be said for taking a dog out of a bad situation. It's just that so many people want their to have their cake and eat it too by rescuing a dog or getting it from a BYB with no papers and then trying to trace its lineage based on colour or size. It's just not going to happen. Just be happy with the dog you have. Or you could do as Hyde suggests and go to a real breeder if you want a papered dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I vote sticky for this thread. It should be required reading for all new members. Not that I'm against rescuing because there is a lot to be said for taking a dog out of a bad situation. It's just that so many people want their to have their cake and eat it too by rescuing a dog or getting it from a BYB with no papers and then trying to trace its lineage based on colour or size. It's just not going to happen. Just be happy with the dog you have. Or you could do as Hyde suggests and go to a real breeder if you want a papered dog.


completely agree with that! I don't understand why so many people ask after the fact if they didn't take the time to find a reputable breeder or even a reputable rescue that has papered dogs in there. If you didn't take the time beforehand (and now you want to wonder) just love your pet and who cares what line it is.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

One problem i have with your post is you are discussing a "real APBT" with the "calm and steady" temperament. Perhaps it was your choice of phrasing however "real" APBT's are anything but calm... While i agree all dogs, including APBT's need a sound temperament that fits the breed "standard"... 

My head is killing me right now so this will be short for now but i believe your post is better suited for those interested in "Pet Bulls" not an APBT...even though much of what you said can be applied throughout. 

As for the "get what you pay for" thinking, might be generally true however its all in who you know.. I'll leave it at that.

Having papers is a modern way of knowing what you have, though papers are not the only way to know your bloodline and what you own. Again its all in who you know, too many people get caught up in the papers vs no papers debate.. Have to remember that "old timers" used to hand write what they had in their yard for records, this practice is not as common however if we are talking about "real" bulldogs...its still a fairly common way. Unless your showing or breeding papers generally don't do too much, i know i don't need a piece of paper telling me what i already know..Maybe some do.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I might have gotten shelter dogs in the past or my dog from a byb. But from now on my dogs will only come from reputable breeders. I have seen health and temperament issues in the majority of my dogs over the years who came from shelters or byb's. And now that I have a lil one running around I want to know that the dog has a solid temperament to deal with kids. So I'd never get an adult shelter dog, or a puppy at that.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> One problem i have with your post is you are discussing a "real APBT" with the "calm and steady" temperament. Perhaps it was your choice of phrasing however "real" APBT's are anything but calm... While i agree all dogs, including APBT's need a sound temperament that fits the breed "standard"...
> 
> My head is killing me right now so this will be short for now but i believe your post is better suited for those interested in "Pet Bulls" not an APBT...even though much of what you said can be applied throughout.
> 
> ...


This isn't really a papers vs no papers debate though, KM. I think most are aware of the benefits (perceived or otherwise) of having them. This thread wasn't aimed at experienced people like you or Stan who can trace their dogs back through the generations without papers.

This was aimed more at new members who ask the same questions in the bloodline or picture threads week in week out. Some you never see again after they get the old "you'll never know without a ped" story. Just look at the number of people you see with 1 or 2 posts that you never see after that. Maybe by reading this thread they may see that there is no point asking the question.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> This isn't really a papers vs no papers debate though, KM. I think most are aware of the benefits (perceived or otherwise) of having them. This thread wasn't aimed at experienced people like you or Stan who can trace their dogs back through the generations without papers.
> 
> This was aimed more at new members who ask the same questions in the bloodline or picture threads week in week out. Some you never see again after they get the old "you'll never know without a ped" story. Just look at the number of people you see with 1 or 2 posts that you never see after that. Maybe by reading this thread they may see that there is no point asking the question.


This is why I love you, Scott


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Both my dogs were rescued. My Marley, R.I.P., was rejected by his mom and then she later passed away. I took him in at 4 weeks old. Absolutely the best dog I've ever had!!!
Dosia was bought from a breeder and then abused horribly, he came to me at about 9 weeks old. It took me about 8 months to track down the breeders and find out where he came from and what lines he was from and all that good stuff. They were so awesome! I can't thank them enough for all they did for us. At the time we were looking at 2 kennels and were about to buy a quality dog, as soon as we met Dosia and heard his story, there was no way we couldn't take him. I don't regret any choices I made cause they both turned out to be way more than I could ever ask for


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great post and I hope some of the new people do read this before posting, Im tired of seeing threads " what kinda pit bull do I have" " how can I tell what the bloodline is" "does my dog look pure pitbull" lol it gets a lil old. I think the point of the thread wasnt to debate shelter dogs vs breeder dogs or paper vs non papered it was pretty much to let the new people know if you dont have the papers dont come on asking what lines you have we really cant tell. If someone tells you the pups are this line and from these parents ask for proof ask to see papers and recieve papers if they cant give you those there is no guarantee and you will never know what you have. 
Ithink if a breeder cant hand you papers with your pup why even bother buying from that breeder? Id rather go to a shelter and save a dog then to get a random mystery breeding you would know just as much about lol.
Great post.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea totally. I vote sticky too, those posts get so freakin annoying!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I still choose to rescue...


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> One problem i have with your post is you are discussing a "real APBT" with the "calm and steady" temperament. Perhaps it was your choice of phrasing however "real" APBT's are anything but calm... While i agree all dogs, including APBT's need a sound temperament that fits the breed "standard"...
> 
> My head is killing me right now so this will be short for now but i believe your post is better suited for those interested in "Pet Bulls" not an APBT...even though much of what you said can be applied throughout.
> 
> ...


Sorry KMdogs, but you musta misread me. I SAID REAL. My intent there is regarding humans. If a bulldog isn't calm with people, it ain't no real bulldog. That that. Yes they ARE calm. Meaning, they do not get nervous or fearful. They do not possess the stress and anxiety many find in rescue dogs. And that another point. While it may be good to rescue a pup or dog, the more one buys from a real breeder, the less likely a dog will end up in shelter.

The more people buy from real breeders and stop going to pocket breeders, the less dogs there are that need to be rescued. But the point of my post was this: If you want to know the bloodline, and the purity (is it a "pit"), buy from a real breeder, and not some pretender.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

redog said:


> I still choose to rescue...


:woof: So many good dogs would die or waste away in a shelter if we didn't. I don't think they have any less value, and should be able to get that second chance.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ what she said...

But I think KM was just clarifying what the temperament of a true APBT is.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

kg420 said:


> :woof: So many good dogs would die or waste away in a shelter if we didn't. I don't think they have any less value, and should be able to get that second chance.


Mam, I understand your point. Good heart. But mam, I only addressed this thread for the purpose of letting new apbt owners know the only place to get a real one is from a real breeder. But you saw the negative side (depends on where u see it from). I need not remind folks what the only purpose of these dogs was. Very few if any unkowns will turn out like 35. But the more rescue ready folks there are, the more bad breedings will occur. That a fact.

And if new owners don't get they pup from older breeders, they will always ask them dumb questions: Is this a pit? What bloodline is he? I gave em the only garentee to get real pups.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> ^^ what she said...
> 
> But I think KM was just clarifying what the temperament of a true APBT is.


Sir, what KM didn't specify is this: the *true* temperment of an apbt is this: No matter what condition he is in, he will *never* bite a human due to pain or discomfort! He will never be fearful of humans and "fear bite." He never needs to be trained for protection! This is the bulldog way. Those bulldogs that can't meet this level of behavior are thereby cannon fodder, expendable!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

kg420 said:


> :woof: So many good dogs would die or waste away in a shelter if we didn't. I don't think they have any less value, and should be able to get that second chance.


I do agree  Although I do plan on getting my next APBT from a responsible breeder I wouldn't pass up a gem if one popped up in a shelter.

This is a friend's dog, she was a rescue. Richard Stratton saw her in person and called her "A very nice bulldog"
















She was full of drive and always willing to work, she'd put everything into everything she did, solid temperament. If I saw a dog like her in a shelter, and was looking to add, I wouldn't pass her up.

But for the most part yes, to get a puppy and have a good idea of how they'll turn out you go to a reputable breeder. You can find nice, fully matured dogs in shelters but you have to know what to look for.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hyde said:


> Sorry KMdogs, but you musta misread me. I SAID REAL. My intent there is regarding humans. If a bulldog isn't calm with people, it ain't no real bulldog. That that. Yes they ARE calm. Meaning, they do not get nervous or fearful. They do not possess the stress and anxiety many find in rescue dogs. And that another point. While it may be good to rescue a pup or dog, the more one buys from a real breeder, the less likely a dog will end up in shelter.
> 
> The more people buy from real breeders and stop going to pocket breeders, the less dogs there are that need to be rescued. But the point of my post was this: If you want to know the bloodline, and the purity (is it a "pit"), buy from a real breeder, and not some pretender.


Oh okay i gotcha now..Perhaps it was how it was worded that made me stop and think..

Carry on then, good posting. :hammer: for me :clap: for you.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

At first, I didn't quite understand what was meant by this thread. I understand where you come from. However, I think this should be really kept in mind for those with high expectations of a dog with an unknown background. Meaning, if you had all sorts of plans for the dog and dont quite know the history or where the dog came from, you might be setting yourself up for disaster. I rescued a dog once. Sweetest girl I ever had. She was tethered outside in the snow, emaciated, and no fur where the bs rope was around her neck. So, I went in the yard and took her. However, she was a coward. She was just a loving companion. Some rescues make the best dogs. A good dog is where you find it. However, if the dog doesnt quite turn out how you like it, theres not much you can do. This happens with reputable breeders and purebred dogs too. The pedigree is just a tool. It allows you to take a peak in the dogs history to know whats behind it, to what to possibly expect, and piece of mind knowing your dog is pure ( we know thats not always the case.) The dogs make the pedigree. The pedigree doesnt make the dog. Pretty soon, in the US, it will be hard to get your hands on a quality bulldog. The activities that test the dogs true temperament are a felony with an increase of severity to which the law is applied. Therefor, there are many unsound bulldogs out there. More people are quick to say that all shelter dogs can be unstable and should be put down or not adopted. I say any unstable dog should be pts. Period. Purebred or not. Also, if you dont know where your dog came from, has no pedigree, or traceable lineage, then you have no business asking what he is or how he turns out. You won't know and if you had your heart set on knowing this, seek a dog from a reputable breeder. 

Pet= no issue with rescues( not tobe confused with a BYB)
Program= traceable lineage or pedigree


----------



## mashamplan (Sep 16, 2010)

Registries are all about the benjamins. The paper isnt a guarantee that the pup or dog is bred like it says.
Its vital to research the line you like and the people breeding that line. Being able to trust the word of the breeder is important. I only have papers for one of my bitches and i know hows she bred because she is down from dogs i owned. When i do breed, its primarily for me and my pards and i will give a few trusted friends if and when they interested. Those dont come with registered papers but do have true peds that can go back as many generations as they want and we know our dogs and so do our friends.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats good for some people who know and trust the breeders and really know what they are getting , for the average person who buys from any breeder they should look at those who do register , anything without papers is usually not worth half what they pay { not talking to you game dog people who have hand written peds and dogs from breeders who own 10+ generations , its a bit diff for you } this is for the newbies who just bought a cute pup and want to know what the bloodlines are or if there dog is pure. Its true papers can be hung and lied on and untrue but you are more likely to have a legit full blooded dog vs a non papered cant tell nothing, guessing its pure cause the parents "looked it" lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> thats good for some people who know and trust the breeders and really know what they are getting , for the average person who buys from any breeder they should look at those who do register , anything without papers is usually not worth half what they pay { not talking to you game dog people who have hand written peds and dogs from breeders who own 10+ generations , its a bit diff for you } this is for the newbies who just bought a cute pup and want to know what the bloodlines are or if there dog is pure. Its true papers can be hung and lied on and untrue but you are more likely to have a legit full blooded dog vs a non papered cant tell nothing, guessing its pure cause the parents "looked it" lol.


Angel, I can't rep you again right now but bless your heart for getting the point of this thread.


----------



## Brookebrum08 (Sep 17, 2011)

With the title being, "how to know your apbt's bloodline," is there a direct answer to this? Being "young folk and new to the breed" I can't seem to figure it out. Every time I take my bully out, it never fails for someone to ask me what his bloodline is. Answering, "Honestly, I have no idea." is getting old. I rescued him from a first time breeder that neglected to deworm the mom after she had the pups. At four weeks the vet said he wasn't going to make it. I took off work and forcefed him for three days straight with an IV twice a day. Once I knew he was going to pull through I registered him through CKC. But all I ordered was his certificate of registration. What exactly do I need for evidence of his bloodline?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Brookebrum08 said:


> With the title being, "how to know your apbt's bloodline," is there a direct answer to this? Being "young folk and new to the breed" I can't seem to figure it out. Every time I take my bully out, it never fails for someone to ask me what his bloodline is. Answering, "Honestly, I have no idea." is getting old. I rescued him from a first time breeder that neglected to deworm the mom after she had the pups. At four weeks the vet said he wasn't going to make it. I took off work and forcefed him for three days straight with an IV twice a day. Once I knew he was going to pull through I registered him through CKC. But all I ordered was his certificate of registration. What exactly do I need for evidence of his bloodline?


You need his pedigree


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Did the "breeder" register the pups or were the mom and dad registered?If not then there's no way to know his bloodlines.And the ckc is a bullcrap registry that will register anything without any proof.


----------



## Brookebrum08 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes and yes. The parents are both registered and they gave me his papers when I took him. All I had to do was get online and finish his registration in my name. 

If I order his bloodline do I need the one of just the past four years or the one that goes further? Will it say his bloodline on the pedigree itself or will I have to research further using his pedigree?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there anyway you can post his ped here?Or maybe at least the dogs in it


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

This may have been said before, but my oldest pittie, Gambit, who is 2 now, I have NO papers and NO clue where he came from. Awesome dog. Wasn't concerned about papers, my babies wanted a dog, and my friend was in a bad situation had to get rid of him and I took him in. First year or so was crazy. He was so hyper active and strong as can be. We worked with him and he's just an awesome dog. My second "born" Storm, I was told she was a Gottie/Razors Edge mix...and let me tell you now, she isn't either. I know RE very well, she's short, yes...funny face, skinny head, huge bunny ears...doesn't matter that they lied, she's still our baby girl. My Mystique...she's 4m now. I know the girl we got her from, she's a vet tech...and she's a Colby/Chinaman blood line. Pretty little girl...and just as hyper as my others that have NO papers...who needs papers...I'm not planning on breeding her. Now my other little blue fawn, Havoc...he's got PR UKC papers...and probably the calmest out of the bunch. He came from a kennel in the neighborhood. I visited him a few times and couldn't resist. I had to take him home. I'm waiting on his papers (gotta finish paying for him first). Only want the papers on him because they exist. Didn't pay any more for him than I did for the others. My pitties are my babies. My kids love them and I love the breed. Not concerned about anything other than having happy, healthy, loving pups with my kids.


----------

